# New keeper needing help with eggs



## Traceylouise05 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi I am new to keeping pigeons and have a breeding pair who have been sitting on two eggs for the past 15 days or so, it's only today that none of them have sat on the eggs, they will go and look at the eggs every now and then and then move away, I dont know if they are waiting for them to hatch or if they have abandoned them? Any help would be great thank you


----------



## Rose22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*welcome!!!!*



Traceylouise05 said:


> Hi I am new to keeping pigeons and have a breeding pair who have been sitting on two eggs for the past 15 days or so, it's only today that none of them have sat on the eggs, they will go and look at the eggs every now and then and then move away, I dont know if they are waiting for them to hatch or if they have abandoned them? Any help would be great thank you


welcome to pt!! hope members can be helpful. im new to the WHOLE pigeon keeping and breeding. but i do know it takes 18-20 days for the eggs to hatch. also you can candle the eggs to see if they r fertile or if the egg has "died" meaning the hatchling died b4 hatching. google candling eggs and it should be able to help on that process. but im sorry im not really sure as to why some pigeons do the things they do. more members will be on soon maybe someone with more knowledge will help.
again welcome and let us know how it goes!!!!!


----------



## Traceylouise05 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi thank you for replying any help is great... I thought about candeling it but I didn't know if the eggs had my scent on the parents would disown the
all together, I have been watching and every now and again they check on the eggs, the mum was even making the nest around them, but they won't sit on them, I hope I get more help soon as I was looking forward to seeing them x


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They sit on them for the 18 days or so that it takes them to hatch. If they don't hatch, then they give up and will start mating again, and have more eggs. They may have sat them for the 18 days and the eggs may have not been fertile. Or maybe they gave up too early.


----------



## Traceylouise05 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi thank you for your help, they must of gave up I was hoping they left them for them to hatch, but there will be more eggs just ad when you wait and then nothing happens, just for future reference can I candle the eggs and the parents still sit on the eggs or will my scent make them disown them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your scent won't bother them at all. Just be careful, as they are easy to drop and break. People have even picked up an egg, and had the parent pigeon wing slap them, causing them to drop and break the egg.


----------



## Traceylouise05 (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok I seen her get in the nest and she was standing over them making the nest, but she didn't sit on them, she hasn't totally disowned them as she keeps checking on them and I think she has turned them round too... She's just not sitting on them, thank you again for your help


----------



## Rose22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Traceylouise05 said:


> Ok I seen her get in the nest and she was standing over them making the nest, but she didn't sit on them, she hasn't totally disowned them as she keeps checking on them and I think she has turned them round too... She's just not sitting on them, thank you again for your help


well another suggestion lol my two will stand over their eggs if they r the right temp. this way they dont get to hot. mine stand over thiers most of the time b/c we r having over 100 degree temps here in oklahoma. hope that helps to


----------



## Traceylouise05 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am in England and the weather here isn't too good, warmish but raining, they only stand over the eggs for about a minute then go off again, I have noticed younger pigeons getting in and having a good old look at the eggs, would the parents let others go near the eggs? Thank again for help


----------

